# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Jorgo Bulo: Mos falsifikoni, Çajupi nuk ka poezi perverse

## daniel00

Jorgo Bulo: Mos falsifikoni, Çajupi nuk ka poezi perverse

TIRANE - Janë bërë në modë sot në jetën tonë kulturore disa tipa grafomanësh diletanto-gazetaro-amatorë, që kanë mbirë si kërpudhat pas shiut, në klimën e një rrumpalle të përgjithshme. Reagimi profesional ose mungon, ose është i zbehtë për t'i vënë fre kësaj dukurie që përhapet e zë vend si pa kuptuar, duke krijuar një "kulturë", a më mirë një antikulturë lirie spekulimesh dhe dezinformimi të opinionit publik, një terren lulëzimi të diletantizmit e zhvlerësimi të standardeve profesionale në kërkimin shkencor, duke rrënuar dhe seriozitetin e medias e të botimeve në fusha të ndryshme, por sidomos në fushë të historisë e të kulturës kombëtare. Kjo na detyron të merremi me rastin e botimit kohët e fundit në disa faqe kulturore të një poezie me titull "Kënga e kandarit" a "Elegji në pleqëri, për të shkretën djalëri", që i atribuohet poetit të shquar A.Z. Çajupit. Nuk është hera e parë që Çajupit i atribuohen ose krijime të ashtuquajtura "adespotë", d.m.th. pa zot, ose krijime "me zot", por të paidentifikuara nga botuesit, gazetarët a redaktorët e faqeve përkatëse kulturore, për shkak të mungesës së përgatitjes së tyre filologjike dhe historiko-kulturore për ta bërë një gjë të tillë. Disa raste të kësaj kategorisë së dytë i kemi denoncuar duke vënë në vend të vërtetën. Rasti i fundit i vjershës "Kënga e kandarit", i përket kategorisë së parë të teksteve "adespote". Një tekst i tillë "pa zot", sipas filologes italiane Luçia Çezarini Martineli, "mund të krahasohet lehtë me një qen rrugësh, me një bastard me racë të papërcaktuar" që i lihet në derë "vjedhurazi" një botuesi si një tekst "fals", d.m.th. si një tekst që i atribuohet qëllimisht një autori të ndryshëm nga ai i vërteti", i cili në rastin tonë nuk dihet kush është. Në këto raste "viktima" e supozuar si autor i tekstit është zakonisht një personalitet i njohur, me emër, sepse falsifikatori a mistifikatori ka interes të përfitojë nga ky "zbulim". Dhe përfitimi në rastin konkret nuk është i vogël, është "zbuluar" e vënë në qarkullim një poezi e panjohur e një poeti të shquar, e A.Z.Çajupit (!?). 
* * * 
"Kënga e kandarit" nën okelon "Poezi të zgjedhura nga A.Z. Çajupi" botohet në faqe kulturore, krahas poezive, a fragmente poezish erotike të poetit Zagorit, si një plotësim i repertorit të vjershave të tij për dashurinë. Këto gjashtë poezi janë të njohura si krijime të poetit, të përfshira edhe në botimin e veprës së plotë të tij, çka nuk vë në dyshim autorësinë e tyre. Por botimi në këtë faqe i "Këngës së kandarit", e panjohur deri sot si vepër e Çajupit, do të kërkonte disa argumente që do të provonin se është vepër e tij. Fjala vjen, cili është burimi nga është marrë poezia, a ekziston një dorëshkrim autograf i saj, a ka ndonjë të dhënë të drejtpërdrejtë a të tërthortë nga autori për "pronësinë" mbi të, ç'arsye dhe argumente ka botuesi që ta besojmë se kjo poezi i përket Çajupit. Asnjë shpjegim, asnjë argument, asnjë shënim qoftë edhe hipotetik; përkundrazi, poezisë i jepet statusi si vepër e Çajupit njëlloj si poezive të njohura të tij, si "Kopshti i dashurisë" e të tjera. 
Është e qartë se bashkëpunëtori i gazetës, redaktori i faqes a gazetari përkatës, kushdo qoftë personi që ka marrë përgjegjësinë ta paraqesë "Këngën e kandarit" si vepër të Çajupit, e që nuk dihet pse mbetet anonim, nuk ka në dorë as burime arkivore, as burime bio-bibliografike, as argumente filologjike e historiko-letrare, asnjë provë që të provojë se poezia është e Çajupit. Në qoftë se do t'i kishte, duhet t'i përdorte për të qenë korrekt me autorin e supozuar e me lexuesin dhe bindës për "zbulimin" e tij. 
* * * 
Në kushtet e mungesës së këtyre të dhënave botuesi do të duhej të bënte "ekspertizën" a "ADN"-në e tekstit, d.m.th. analizën e tekstit, të gjuhës, të stilit, dhe të gjithë përbërësve të tij. Por as këtë nuk e bën, ose se nuk është në gjendje ta bëjë, ose se rezultati i kësaj ekspertize do të ishte kundër tij dhe kundër aventurës së tij. 
Nga një vështrim i shpejtë me një sy të vëmendshëm kuptohet qartë se "Kënga e kandarit" është një bejt që nuk ka lidhje me krijimtarinë e Çajupit, me profilin e tij poetik dhe me ligjërimin e tij poetik. Nuk do të ndalem në këtë të fundit sa i përket "Këngës së kandarit" ku bie në sy një thyerje që vjen nga përzierja e tipit të ligjërimit popullor me atë libresk. Do të mjaftonte vetëm një krahasim i leksikut të këtij teksti, me leksikun poetik të Çajupit, për të kuptuar hendekun kohor midis tyre, çka dëshmohet nga prania e njësive leksikore, të cilat nuk i përkasin korpusit të fjalorit poetik të Çajupit. Kemi mundur të verifikojmë e të veçojmë plot 19 fjalë, duke filluar nga fjala kandar që në titull të poezisë, e duke vazhduar me: Aleti, bandill, turfulloj, bythëzbuluar, patëllxhan, i rraskapitur, sisëplota, sisëmëdha, shurrë, virgjëresha, meazallah, qofte, taze, sejmen, kuplara, bionde, meskëputura dhe persiane, fjalë që nuk figurojnë në asnjë tekst poetik a në prozë të Çajupit, e që, siç kuptohet nga kjo listë, edhe pa i verifikuar, një specialist i kupton se nuk janë tipike për fondin leksikor të veprës së tij. 
* * * 
Ka një varg në tekstin adespot të "Këngës së kandarit", që nuk mund të mos i bjerë në sy një lexuesi të zakonshëm, jo më një specialisti që guxon të "zgjidhë" çështjen e autorësisë së tij. 
Në strofën 5 të tekstit të botuar lexojmë: 
"Po sot ç'ka që është mërzitur 
Trup e shpirt i rraskapitur" 
Ky vargu i fundit nuk mund të mos tingëllojë si një reminishencë nga F.S. Noli. Le të kujtojmë vargun e tij të njohur 'Trup e shpirt i sakatosur', të poezisë "Anës lumenjve" shkruar më 1930, kur Çajupi ishte në shtratin e vdekjes (ai u nda nga jeta në korrik të atij viti) dhe botuar prej Nolit për herë të parë më 1943 tek "Dielli" e pastaj te "Albumi" më 1948, fakt që e bën absurd çdo hamendje për një ndikim të Çajupit prej poezisë së Nolit. Kjo dëshmi e një distance kohore të dukshme, tregon se "Kënga e kandarit" është një prodhim i vonë, si të thuash i kohës sonë, jo i kohës së Çajupit. E kemi dëgjuar dhe e kemi të regjistruar nga disa "qejfli" bejtesh liçensioze, në disa variante, me ndryshime herë-herë të dukshme, çka tregon se "Kënga" ka bërë jetën folklorike, siç bëjnë zakonisht krijimet e poetëve anonimë popullorë. Pra "Kënga e kandarit" ka vite që qarkullon si një krijim anonim folklorik, por asnjë çajupolog a thjesht botues nuk ka kuturisur ta përfshijë në veprën e plotë të Çajupit, e cila ka njohur disa botime e ribotime këtu dhe në Prishtinë. Këtë kuturisje, me një mungesë të plotë përgjegjësie dhe serioziteti, e mori përsipër ta bëjë një anonim, mistifikator sharlatan, në mos dashakeq, duke i atribuuar poetit një bejt ordiner si një mish të huaj në krijimtarinë e tij. Çajupi është një poet i madh, edhe erotik, por elegant; ai nuk është as një poet banal e vulgar, as një poet pervers. 
* * * 
Edhe sikur bejti në fjalë të ishte a të jetë një vepër me vlera antologjike, akti i atribuimit të saj një poeti vepër e të cilit nuk është, përbën një veprim të palejueshëm, amoral dhe joprofesional. Krijuesit e mëdhenj nuk kanë nevojë për një "bamirësi" të tillë. Përkundrazi, morali dhe dinjiteti i tyre nuk pranon as t'u preket "fëmija" i tyre, për ta bërë "më të bukur", jo më të pranojnë fëmijën e huaj, që ua lë në derë dikush si me qenë gjoja fëmija i tyre. Le të kujtojmë me këtë rast marrëdhënien e Sami Frashërit me botuesin e veprës së tij në Bukuresht. Ai kishte maninë të ndërhynte "për t'ia ndrequr" Samiut tekstet e shkrimeve të tij. I revoltuar nga kjo, shkrimtari dhe shkencëtari i madh i shkruante botuesit të tij se "çdo njeri do djalën e ti, pa le të jetë i shëmtuar e i dobëtë, më mirë se sa doçnë e së shoqes të bukur e të shëndoshë". Aq më keq kur Çajupit botuesi i "Këngës së Kandarit" nuk i ka "dhuruar" një fëmijë aq të bukur e të shëndoshë. 
Në qoftë se botuesi i "Këngës së kandarit" bën atë që s'e ka bërë, d.m.th. paraqet argumente dhe prova bindëse se ky krijim është i Çajupit, ne do t'i kërkonim ndjesë publikisht, përndryshe, me ndjenjën qytetare dhe me përgjegjësinë e një studiuesi dhe botuesi të veprës së Çajupit, pse jo dhe me të drejtën e një trashëgimtari familjar të saj, do të kërkonim nga autori i këtij falsifikimi të lypte ndjesë publike për dëmin moral që i ka shkaktuar me këtë veprim poetit të "Baba Tomorit". 
Duke përfunduar këto radhë dëshiroj t'i kujtoj tufës së falsifikatorëve dhe mistifikatorëve, një mësim të nxjerrë nga përvoja e shkencës filologjike, se "falsi i përkryer, është si krimi i përkryer" nga që "falsifikuesi lë gjithmonë ndonjë gjurmë që e tradhton", sado të përpiqet t'ia përshtatë tekstin e falsifikuar stilit të autorit që ia atribuon. 
* * * 
Si u tha që në krye, u detyruam të ndërhyjmë me këtë shkrim meqë nuk është fjala për një a dy raste të izoluara, por për një fenomen të përhapur, për një epidemi nga e cila lëngon sot kultura e "lajmeve kulturore", duke i kthyer ato në një lëndë konsumi të përditshëm thashethemesh. 

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...se-152066.html

----------

